# Beaudry RV in Tucson AZ - Complaint



## retiredlife (Apr 24, 2008)

We recently needed some warranty work done our new 2008 Monaco Diplomat. Some major issues like an air leak came up which needed immediate attention.  After talking with Monaco about them, they directed us to Beaudry RV in Tucson, AZ.  

We got an appointment and with through the problems with the coach.  I hand the service advisor a list of things they may need attention.  I specifically stated to her not to do anything that was not covered by warranty.  Sounds clear enough.  

Not to bore you, but to give you an idea of what they were to work on I list two of the problems:

One problem was the curb rear slide would sometimes stick when it was going out, and need to stop and start several times before it would complete the full extension.  The problem was intermittent. 

Another problem is that the air horn module started blowing fuses and melted the air line that feed air to the horns. I was able to temporary patch it with the help of Monaco Technical Support till I got to Beaudry in Tucson.  The technician at Monaco stated that I should still be able to use the street horn.  Well that didnâ€™t work either.  HERE IS THE KICKER: I told Beaudry that I did not think I had a street horn (just a air horn), but the technician at Monaco said I did. 

HERE IS THE RIP OFF: When I went to pick up the coach they would not release the coach until I paid them nearly $200 for diagnostic charges on items that they were unable to fix. One of the things that charged me for was telling me that there was no street horn for this coach. I said that when I checked in, but it was Monacoâ€™s Technician in Indiana that said that I should still have a street horn.  When I complained about the charge they said to take it up with Monaco.

I CANâ€™T SAY IT LOUD ENOUGH: A BONIFIDE RIP-OFF = CROOK = BEAUDRY RV IN TUCSON AZ. At least that is my opinion.

RECOMMENDATIONS: If you are travelers like us, donâ€™t stop at Beaudry RV in Tucson, AZ for service.  I canâ€™t speak for the other two locations, but I am sure that they are all run the same.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Beaudry RV in Tucson AZ - Complaint

Welcome to the forum.

How can we help you?

I'm curious as to how you determined that blowing a fuse melted an air line. Was it nearby or something? Must have been near some source of heat.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Beaudry RV in Tucson AZ - Complaint

My experience with Beaudry RV in Tucson is that it is connected with Camping World.  If you stop to get parts or supplies at Camping World the Beaudry RV salesmen all converge to make sure you don't even think about looking at a RV.  If you even think of looking in the door of a new RV, you will be run over by salesmen in golf carts .  I avoid the place unless I'm desperate for camping supplies.  That usually doesn't happen because there are many, many RV parts stores in the Tucson area.  

I've also noticed that Camping World only stocks parts and supplies that fit the brand new RV's.  If you have an older model you need to look elsewhere.


----------



## utmtman (Apr 24, 2008)

Re: Beaudry RV in Tucson AZ - Complaint

Dang that place sounds like a few others I been to.  Did you go to RV Service Review and make a comment???   http://www.rvservicereviews.com/


----------



## hertig (Apr 25, 2008)

Re: Beaudry RV in Tucson AZ - Complaint

I've never had any problems with Beaudry salesmen bothering me while I was shopping at Camping World.  Beaudry service department, well that's another story.


----------

